

Why don't developers make installation wizards on linux? - thameera
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/256833/why-dont-developers-make-installation-wizards-on-linux

======
poseid
apart from this, it would be nice to have an installation wizard for
installing a new Linux laptop, would love to have FreeBSD/Ubuntu/Windows with
a simple boot menu

~~~
yousifa
What do you mean by installation wizard for installing a new laptop? Ubuntu
has a nice wizard for OS installation. Bootloader is separate from the os.
Maybe I'm misunderstanding your question.

~~~
poseid
installation of just ubuntu is very easy and good indeed. but creating an hdd
image with partitions and different OS/*nix flavors is still pain. the
bootsectors need to be setup, the Grub2 language is not exactly fun (at least
for me). some simple "boot this USB stick, install Linux, install Windows",
might be nice. at least for me.

~~~
simonblack
The only thing preventing "boot this USB stick, install Linux, install
Windows" is that Microsoft doesn't allow that to happen.

Secondly, there are too many questions that need answers which would prevent
there being such a simple set of commands. Things like:

'how much space for Windows, and how much space for Linux on your hard
drive(s)?'

'what order would you like the boot options to be in?'

'how many logical drives for Windows and how big?'

'how many partitions for Linux, how big, and where do you want to mount them?'

and so on.

But it never hurts to dream <grin>

------
lazylizard
nowadays they often do? just run that install.sh!

